# 1963 middleweight



## Ignaz Schwinn (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm still after my birthdate bike.  Any one have a Schwinn from frame to complete with a serial between F351085 and F354640?  Any condition.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 29, 2012)

bump......


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one of the most mint condition '63 Schwinn American's you'll ever see....and it was produced on.....wait for it.....June.......24! Four days after your b-day! That's ok...It isn't for sale anyway, but was almost the specific day you were looking for.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw this posted....  Nice score!  That's a beautiful example.  Pretty close to my date too.  Ride the rubber off it!!!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Jan 30, 2012)

Terry66: I just reread your post on the American>  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23124-Best-Middleweight-in-show-Indy.....

That really is a clean bike.  Cool story too!  I'm not surprised this is a keeper!  If it had been my birthdate bike, I'm sure I'd be drooling for you to sell it!

Enjoy your new find!


----------

